# Wrathbringer Gilde & Anderes



## Daruntogar (6. September 2006)

Hier könnt ihr euch über eure Gilden und sonstiges Unterhalten! Jedoch bitte nur über den Server Wrathbringer oder einen anderen PVP oder RP-PVP Server! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stamira (2. März 2007)

Daruntogar schrieb:


> Hier könnt ihr euch über eure Gilden und sonstiges Unterhalten! Jedoch bitte nur über den Server Wrathbringer oder einen anderen PVP oder RP-PVP Server!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



öhm ja nett nett...

jedoch sind die meisten leute vom server schon in einem forum gebunden ;D

>> WOW Wrathbringer <<

kannst ja mal vorbeigucken!


----------

